
David Miranda’s detention was entirely legitimate - ivoflipse
http://www.kernelmag.com/comment/column/4585/david-mirandas-detention-was-entirely-legitimate/
======
w_t_payne
Milo makes some reasonable points, particularly concerning the somewhat
disingenuous tone of recent Guardian reporting.

However, they are a party to this dispute, and whilst the lack of
professionalism is disappointing, it is quite understandable.

One can easily understand the imperative to make their coverage as compelling
as possible; to tell their side of the story as strongly and as forcefully as
they possibly can; to spread the message far and wide. There is no illusion of
impartiality to be maintained here.

One can also understand (and feel some sympathy for) the embattled security
services, unable to respond in any meaningful way whilst they endure a barrage
of criticism from all quarters. Notwithstanding a small number of shameful
episodes, they have largely acted with professionalism and restraint.

However, these shameful episodes, together with increasing partisanship in the
media coverage leads me to worry that the level of professionalism so far
exhibited by all parties is being gradually and inexorably eroded by
partisanship and jingoism.*

The debate on digital surveillance (in all it's forms) is too serious an issue
to be sidetracked by entrenched partisanship.

Yes, it is an important issue, and yes, we still need to rope in as many
debate participants as possible, and yes, that means being shrill and
controversial on occasion. However, there are enough sensible, actively
involved people for us to start talking about what to do next.

* (I count myself as a guilty party when it comes to shrill and partisan commentary).

------
chaetodon
He was suspected of carrying sensitive material, which apparently couldn't be
found. The search and interviews apparently lasted 9 hours to the minute
according to reports and his detention wasn't extended. In my book: if there
would have been something, they would have made it stick. Now they couldn't
and apparently out of spite they detained him for 9 hours to the minute while
grilling him about the actions of his partner.

John Bull and Uncle Sam have got another blackish eye publicitywise from this
affair. There may be a lot of frustration about this Snowden fall-out in Intel
circles, but really, let it rest for a while. Sit still while you're being
shorn, as any PR person can tell you.

------
dllthomas
While IANAL, my understanding is that the laws under which he was detained
were intended for stopping actual terrorist threats; espionage - even if
that's what we want to call this - is not terrorism, and I don't think anyone
has asserted that Miranda has any involvement with any such plots.

I agree that the "they're just doing this to hurt me" spin Greenwald put
forward is likely inaccurate - if Miranda was indeed moving documents (or it
looked sufficiently like that from the outside) then claims that the
authorities are dragging him into this to hurt Greenwald are flat out wrong -
but that isn't the same thing as the detention being "entirely legitimate."

